# One Man Flip Over Shelter



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Before I purchase new I wanted to see if anyone has a newer model in LIKE NEW or GENTLY USED one man flip over shelter that they are looking to sell.
Let me know what you have and price. I am in the Portage Lakes, Akron area. Also any suggestions for make and model of new shelter would be helpful. Probably do my shopping at Marks Tackle shop in Revenna.

Thanks
Greg


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

village idiot said:


> Before I purchase new I wanted to see if anyone has a newer model in LIKE NEW or GENTLY USED one man flip over shelter that they are looking to sell.
> Let me know what you have and price. I am in the Portage Lakes, Akron area. Also any suggestions for make and model of new shelter would be helpful. Probably do my shopping at Marks Tackle shop in Revenna.
> 
> Thanks
> Greg


PM sent


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Am also looking at getting a used if possible one man flip, if I can find one. I know Mark carries Eskimo brand and has the Quick Flip 1 for 239.99 if I remember correctly. Comparable models to the Quick Flip 1 include the Frabill Recon 100, the Clam Blazer 1 Man, and the Shappell FX100.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I'd recommend something with a door, while your shopping. It's a nice feature on very windy days. So shanty can be shoveled in once you find a spot to stay on.


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the tips and suggestions.
I ended up placing an order for the Shappell Model FX 150 flip over.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I am in the market for a one man flip.... if anyone has one for sale please send me a PM with info. Thanks


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

village idiot said:


> Thanks for the tips and suggestions.
> I ended up placing an order for the Shappell Model FX 150 flip over.


Got my shelter delivered and set it up. Big spacious one man flip. 44 inch wide fishable area. Very roomy. Hope it drags easy. Tub measures 44 x 56 x 13.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice! You'll really like it!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks nice


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks nice!!!! My only concern that I would address that I see right away is where your canvas is seperated from the sled when fully opened. Would think a lot of air would get inside your shanty through there?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Scum_Frog said:


> Looks nice!!!! My only concern that I would address that I see right away is where your canvas is seperated from the sled when fully opened. Would think a lot of air would get inside your shanty through there?


I think you have a point. I have never seen that shelter up close but it does appear the wind would come in the sides unless you can shovel a bunch of snow and cover that gap.


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

There is a flap on the canopy in both corners that attaches to the front of the tub with velcro to help close off that area. Unfortunately each time you open the canopy they need to be re-attached.


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

village idiot said:


> Thanks for the tips and suggestions.
> I ended up placing an order for the Shappell Model FX 150 flip over.


That is the model I have. I really like it. Plenty of room.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

village idiot said:


> There is a flap on the canopy in both corners that attaches to the front of the tub with velcro to help close off that area. Unfortunately each time you open the canopy they need to be re-attached.


You will be happy you have that flap


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

do these flip overs pull well or like a regular sled?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

The pull easiest when heaviest items are kept in back so nose doesn't plow snow.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I love how easy mine pulls weather its with the snowmobile or quad.....as much as I want a 2 man I like the simplicity of the one man.....set up a crate or two in the tub and you will have easier storage methods.....I also have a divider set up under my seat to give me about 8" of secured area I can toss a rod or drink or anything under me when traveling that wont be hit by other heavier stuff


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

I ordered a set of wear bars for my Sheppell flip over last year. There 're supposed to save the bottom of the sled and make it easier to pull. I also set mine up outside the garage. I hope we get some ice this year to finally use it.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I got a two man clam but am thinking of getting a one man. Anyone in southwest area have a good one man flip up for sale let me know what you got , where, and price. I'm thinking of getting a one.


----------

